
Engineers create a wireless camera that can ride atop an insect - justinzollars
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/15/wireless-camera-can-ride-atop-a-beetle-and-end-images-to-smartphone.html
======
HappySweeney
Now all that's left is to control the insect (a-la Pickle Rick), and it will
give new meaning to the word "bug".

